# Aquasoild or EcoComplete in Canada



## Consigliere (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone know of a resource to obtain 1 or both of these substrates in Canada, Ontario is even better?


----------



## Consigliere (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Aquasoil or EcoComplete in Canada*

Sorry mean Aquasoil....


----------



## tamalematt (Sep 18, 2008)

You find eco complete at big al's, petsandponds.com, etc. Not sure about Aquasoil though.


----------

